# Tire bulge



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Just noticed a bulge on my front tire. From the picture, what do you guys think? I'd hate to have to replace it, but if I must, then I must. My rear tires have pretty good tread left on them, so I was thinking if this tire needs replacing, I'd just get to new fronts. But I'd really hate to be shelling out the cash now... Opinions???


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Bill-SD said:


> Just noticed a bulge on my front tire. From the picture, what do you guys think? I'd hate to have to replace it, but if I must, then I must. My rear tires have pretty good tread left on them, so I was thinking if this tire needs replacing, I'd just get to new fronts. But I'd really hate to be shelling out the cash now... Opinions???


Bottom line is, it may hold air, but it isn't safe at speed. Get the new front tires. 

dj


----------



## the328 (Apr 2, 2009)

are all 4 tires are the same size? it they are throw the rears in front and two new once in the rear, will make more sence since our cars are rear wheel drive.


----------



## kp335i (Oct 16, 2008)

the328 said:


> are all 4 tires are the same size? it they are throw the rears in front and two new once in the rear, will make more sence since our cars are rear wheel drive.


they're staggered on 335's w/ sports package


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

djfitter said:


> Bottom line is, it may hold air, but it isn't safe at speed. Get the new front tires.
> 
> dj


I think I knew the answer before asking the question. I guess I'll try to get a couple tires on Monday. It looks like America's Tire (Discount Tire) has them. Can I assume if the place sells them that they know how to mount them?

Since the front are wearing out faster than the rear, I don't feel as bad. I had planned to run them all down and then go with the Michelin RF's, or the non-RF route. Maybe if I replace the fronts now, them all run down at the same time.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Bill-SD said:


> I think I knew the answer before asking the question. I guess I'll try to get a couple tires on Monday. It looks like America's Tire (Discount Tire) has them. *Can I assume if the place sells them that they know how to mount them?
> *
> Since the front are wearing out faster than the rear, I don't feel as bad. I had planned to run them all down and then go with the Michelin RF's, or the non-RF route. Maybe if I replace the fronts now, them all run down at the same time.


That is a good question. Also what method is used for balancing them? :dunno:
Check with this site for mounting and balancing, it's for places with the Hunter GSP9700.

http://www.gsp9700.com/pub/search/findgsp9700.cfm

dj


----------



## fullmetalbimmer (Feb 8, 2009)

*Tire Bulge*

I have a rear one just like yours, i did purchase the tire and wheel insurance, I am hoping it will be covered and replaced for free.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Change the tire. Had the same problem on a 6 month old set of Kumhos. I went to sears and bought a new one because I didn't want to wait for shipping from tirerack.


----------



## BimmerRat (May 9, 2007)

i had the same problem. i ended up replacing both the front tires because it had been raining pretty bad that month.

that was 5 months ago... and i just discovered another bubble last night.. great. i got the tire insurance this time around, so i should be okay...

you have really clean wheels btw.


----------



## karlmalden (Nov 28, 2008)

I have one about that size too. I brought it in to my BMW dealership and they said if it doesn't cause any alignment / driveability issues, don't worry about it because it wasn't big enough. They said that my tire / wheel insurance won't cover it unless it's not holding air, which mine is.


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

Be happy! Now you can get rid of your runflat tires! :rofl::eeps:


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

S93D said:


> Be happy! Now you can get rid of your runflat tires! :rofl::eeps:


Yeah, I'm still trying to decide what I want to do. 2 OEM RF's would probably be around $700. I was reading the reviews of the Yoko S Drive, and people seem to like them. Those would be around $600 for all 4. But then I'd have the spare tire issue. Plus my 2 rear RF's are still in halfway decent shape. I've always been a Michelin guy (I know I'm setting myself up there ), but those are as expensive as the run flats. I want to do something soon. My wife and I are driving down to Bimmerfest in a couple weeks, and not sure I feel safe with the currnt tire. Decisions decisions...

Anyone know how the Yoko's compare the Michelins, or have other tire recommendations?


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

Had the same problem Bill. thanks to pothole city USA I got bulges in both my fronts and replaced them with the sumitomo's from Tire Rack. Great tire at a great price. Much better than the original RFT's. Just get a mobility kit and you're set.


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bill-SD said:


> Yeah, I'm still trying to decide what I want to do. 2 OEM RF's would probably be around $700. I was reading the reviews of the Yoko S Drive, and people seem to like them. Those would be around $600 for all 4. But then I'd have the spare tire issue. Plus my 2 rear RF's are still in halfway decent shape. I've always been a Michelin guy (I know I'm setting myself up there ), but those are as expensive as the run flats. I want to do something soon. My wife and I are driving down to Bimmerfest in a couple weeks, and not sure I feel safe with the currnt tire. Decisions decisions...
> 
> Anyone know how the Yoko's compare the Michelins, or have other tire recommendations?


Two thumbs up for the Yokohama S.Drives.

I can't compare to the Michelins, but my review to the OEM bridgestones and other info is here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=275925&highlight=

It's time for an update so I'll be doing that after this post. Let us know which way you go...


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

clarkcc1 said:


> Two thumbs up for the Yokohama S.Drives.
> 
> I can't compare to the Michelins, but my review to the OEM bridgestones and other info is here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=275925&highlight=
> 
> It's time for an update so I'll be doing that after this post. Let us know which way you go...


Yeah, I read your review yesterday and that's what got me thinking about the Yoko's.

Can someone tell me what causes these bulges? Is it just a run flat thing? I've had a number of cars (M and otherwise) with low profile tires and have never had this problem before.

When I priced tire options out on America's Tire online, they keep recommending TPMS rebuild kits, for $13 each tire. Is that nesessary? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, it looks just like an ordinary bubble where the metal mesh is bent out of shape and therefore less sturdy. Usually either caused by crappy design on cheaper tires or by impact. I remember hitting a really nasty pothole at 40 mph which is what caused my bubble, as evidenced by a black mark the tire left on the rim after the impact crushed the tire with that kind of force.


----------



## 320what? (Feb 18, 2007)

dont drive with bulge, can last forever, can blow in a moment, you dont want that chance on highway, trust me.

get normal tyres, replace all four, save 30% on cost.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

So, after waffling back and forth, I decided to go with Michelin Pilot Sport PS2's. They were pricey, but I've had them before and know what they're like. I just got them installed this afternoon, so I'll report back after putting some miles on them. I'm sure it will be a big difference from the run flats though.


----------



## vadim (Nov 6, 2007)

Bill-SD said:


> So, after waffling back and forth, I decided to go with Michelin Pilot Sport PS2's. They were pricey, but I've had them before and know what they're like. I just got them installed this afternoon, so I'll report back after putting some miles on them. I'm sure it will be a big difference from the run flats though.


I am in exactly the same boat - had one tire absorb a construction bump impact resulting in a bulge just like yours. On the inside of the tire there was a visible tear mark about 1 inch long.

And just like you, I went with Michelin PS2, but RFT flavor. Have to admit that the ride quality still improved a lot and they do handle nicely compared to the stock Potenzas.


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

Just an FYI in some dealer's policies it clearly states that in order for the Wheel and Tire plan to cover your tires the tire must be not able to hold air in order for them to be covered under warranty. Just saw that on my plan, don't know if it is every dealer. :dunno:


----------



## CycloneRcr (Nov 26, 2008)

If you only do as much as legal U.S highway speeds with your car then you could have observed it for a while whether it's growing or not. If it stayed stable I think you could have saved a replace as the bulge is not such a big one and those tires are RUNFLATs. 

Like mentioned above if you are not going above 90-100mph or drive it aggresively then these would survive close to your normal replacement time. As they were RFT there was also not a risk of being stranded near the road.

BTW good luck with non-RFT Pilot Sports, they are great handling tires. I appreciate that you did not went with those cheap, inferior asian brand tires. They are a deception at best!


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Yeah, I hated spending the money now, but so far I do love the new tires. I've also been known to exceed the speed limit every now and then


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

this is what the inside of a tire with a bulge in it looks like...... and this was a fairly small bubble on the sidewall...









do you really want to gamble that this wont rip?


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Orient330iNYC said:


> do you really want to gamble that this wont rip?


Nope. Interesting picture. I saved my good tires (planning to sell them), but left the bad one at the shop and didn't look at it.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Bill-SD said:


> Nope. Interesting picture. I saved my good tires (planning to sell them), but left the bad one at the shop and didn't look at it.


it was more of a general comment directed on those that say just keep driving on it....


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Orient330iNYC said:


> it was more of a general comment directed on those that say just keep driving on it....


I know, I didn't mean to come across otherwise. I'm glad you posted the pic. It's interesting to see what's on the other side of the bubble. Maybe seeing that will save someone else some serious problems!


----------



## vadim (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't forget that they are RFT - they do not blow up unlike regular tires. Mine was just losing air every day, I had to inflate it every morning until it was replaced. But it being RFT sure gives you some piece of mind - that's why I decided to stay with RFT.


----------



## w5lx (Jul 3, 2002)

Mk23 said:


> Just an FYI in some dealer's policies it clearly states that in order for the Wheel and Tire plan to cover your tires the tire must be not able to hold air in order for them to be covered under warranty. Just saw that on my plan, don't know if it is every dealer. :dunno:


My dealer has the same policy. I hit a pothole with my left 2 tires. Both had a bulge. When I took the car in the SA asked me if I had lost any air. I said yes. Both tires were replaced under warranty at no cost.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

vadim said:


> Don't forget that they are RFT - they do not blow up unlike regular tires. Mine was just losing air every day, I had to inflate it every morning until it was replaced. But it being RFT sure gives you some piece of mind - that's why I decided to stay with RFT.


I think the big question is whether the run flat still remains viable even if the sidewall blows, as it is the sidewall that is supposed to support the car.


----------



## JohnnyO (Oct 14, 2007)

I do love the Internet.

I noticed a bulge today almost exactly like the one in the base note. I don't think it is losing air yet. I do have the tire/wheel warranty through the dealership. My 2008 335xi is about 20 months old with 23400 miles on it.

I'll call the dealership tomorrow.


----------



## Joeb427 (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surve...e&rearWidth=255/&rearRatio=35&rearDiameter=18


----------



## vadim (Nov 6, 2007)

Fredric said:


> I think the big question is whether the run flat still remains viable even if the sidewall blows, as it is the sidewall that is supposed to support the car.


Sidewalls do not blow on RF tires. That's the whole point of this technology. There was a demo clip (lost the link to it) where a huge hole in a sidewall of an RF tire was drilled (= zero pressure), and the tire still was usable.


----------



## robdokwon (Oct 28, 2007)

vadim said:


> Sidewalls do not blow on RF tires. That's the whole point of this technology. There was a demo clip (lost the link to it) where a huge hole in a sidewall of an RF tire was drilled (= zero pressure), and the tire still was usable.


bro, come on. What's your point? Sure, maybe you can "get around" with a shot gun hole in your sidewall, but really, the BMW is not for "getting around," but rather driving in a performance context, worry free. With a bubble on the outside and a gash on the inside, you're playing with fire if you drive on high speed corners as the car was intended to be driven. Your point is almost like saying it's ok to send a football player back out on the field with a partially torn ACL in his left knee - yeah he can still stand on it, but one bad tackle and that joint's going down.


----------



## vadim (Nov 6, 2007)

robdokwon said:


> bro, come on. What's your point? Sure, maybe you can "get around" with a shot gun hole in your sidewall, but really, the BMW is not for "getting around," but rather driving in a performance context, worry free. With a bubble on the outside and a gash on the inside, you're playing with fire if you drive on high speed corners as the car was intended to be driven. Your point is almost like saying it's ok to send a football player back out on the field with a partially torn ACL in his left knee - yeah he can still stand on it, but one bad tackle and that joint's going down.


No, my point was just as stated - RF tires do not blow up sending your car in a ditch spinning. Of course, if a tire develops a bulge or has a hole in the sidewall, it needs to be replaced as soon as possible. But you still can get from point A to point B on it without pushing hard, which would not be the case with a non-RF one.


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

Bill-SD said:


> Just noticed a bulge on my front tire. From the picture, what do you guys think? *I'd hate to have to replace it, but if I must, then I must. My rear tires have pretty good tread left on them, so I was thinking if this tire needs replacing, I'd just get to new fronts. But I'd really hate to be shelling out the cash now... Opinions???*


Sorry to hear that dude   ... I would get it fixed.. As far as I've heard the bubble is very unpredictable and it might blow out anytime while driving and this is pretty darn risky at high speeds..


----------



## vadim (Nov 6, 2007)

deznium said:


> Sorry to hear that dude   ... I would get it fixed.. As far as I've heard the bubble is very unpredictable and it might blow out anytime while driving and this is pretty darn risky at high speeds..


No, it will NOT blow up  - this is a run-flat tire. Worst case, it will lose air (and judging by the appearance of the bulge, it looks like the tire took a pothole hit and has a 1-2in tear on the inner side of the sidewall), and the car will calmly inform the driver of it by lighting a tire icon on the dashboard.


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

vadim said:


> No, it will NOT blow up  - this is a run-flat tire. Worst case, it will lose air (and judging by the appearance of the bulge, it looks like the tire took a pothole hit and has a 1-2in tear on the inner side of the sidewall), and the car will calmly inform the driver of it by lighting a tire icon on the dashboard.


Oh right, agreed, run-flats don't blow out :thumbup:


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

The sidewall on RFTs consists of two layers which are bonded together... one for air pressure, one for supporting the tire in case of a flat. If the inner layer is damaged, air goes through that, hits the outer layer and stops. But as the tires are used, the air pressure works the air between the two layers, the layers separate a bit, and the sidewall bulges. The tires should indeed be replaced.

For others in this situation, you do not have to replace all four tires. You can run RFTs on one axle and non-RFTs on the other. If you do not have a staggered setup, which axle should have the better tires is up for debate. I argue the better tires should be on the front to help you control the car in an emergency. If a tire does blow out, it's more dangerous if it happens on the front wheel as well. Others argue the better tires go on the rear.

Be careful who does the tire work. It's easy for mechanics to damage alloy wheels or the tire pressure sensors. I think most good shops these days have equipment which never actually touches the rim, but it's worth asking about that before you have a shop do the work.


----------



## madlaxkeeper1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys, brand new member here, got on bimmerfest because I got a tire pressure warning light this morning, and after checking & refilling the air in all 4 tires, the light was still on. I knew I had a bubble on the right rear tire (guy I bought it from a few weeks ago knocked $200 off for it, but after reading through this thread it sounds like $400 would've been more accurate!), but it hadn't set off any warnings with the TPS until now. Seems to me the lamp must be related to the bubble, and yet the pressure still holds. Any thoughts/opinions/suggestions would be appreciated!

Oh also, Bill, can you comment as to if the tire pressure warning lamp turned on in your case?

Thanks!


----------



## w5lx (Jul 3, 2002)

madlaxkeeper1 said:


> Hey guys, brand new member here, got on bimmerfest because I got a tire pressure warning light this morning, and after checking & refilling the air in all 4 tires, the light was still on. I knew I had a bubble on the right rear tire (guy I bought it from a few weeks ago knocked $200 off for it, but after reading through this thread it sounds like $400 would've been more accurate!), but it hadn't set off any warnings with the TPS until now. Seems to me the lamp must be related to the bubble, and yet the pressure still holds. Any thoughts/opinions/suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> Oh also, Bill, can you comment as to if the tire pressure warning lamp turned on in your case?
> 
> Thanks!


Be sure you reset the TPS after airing up the tires or it won't be accurate. Directions for resetting the TPS are in the manual.


----------

